# Authentication and PAM problem ?



## fxp (Jul 13, 2009)

Can`t understand what caused this error and what can it cause.


```
proftpd: in openpam_dispatch(): pam_nologin.so: no pam_sm_acct_mgmt()
```

Error occurs only during successful authentification.


----------



## fxp (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry and thanks for 'code'!


----------

